# Greatest rock band in the world...



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

THE ROLLING STONES have smashed US touring records - their 2005 BIGGER BANG circuit of North America is the most successful US concert tour of all time, according to concert website Pollstar.

The BROWN SUGAR band sold $162million (GBP94 million) worth of tickets and played 42 performances to 1.2 million fans.

The Stones broke their own US tour record from 1994, when they made $121 million (GBP70.1 million). They earned $3.6 million (GBP2 million) per night from tour gigs.

U2 are the second most successful touring act of 2005, making $138.9 million (GBP80.1 million) with 78 shows in the US and Canada.

The Irish band, fronted by BONO, were previously thought to be the highest earners - because the Stones promoters refused to release financial information before the entire US leg of their tour had come to a close.

Canadian singer CELINE DION is in third place, having made $81.3 million (GBP47.1 million) from 155 dates at Caesars Palace in Las Vegas.

Former BEATLE SIR PAUL McCARTNEY and THE EAGLES complete the top five, with ticket sales of $77.3 million (GBP44.8 million) and $76.8 million (GBP44.5 million) respectively.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Seeing this tital I thought it was going to ask who do u think the best rockers are... but I would not put Celin dion in there. Now keep in mind I havn't seen many concerts and these would be concerts that would be cool to see, some of these bands arn't around today...

Neil Young,
Barenaked Ladies,
The Police,
Bryan Adams,
Tragicly Hip, 
Great Big Sea (Again)


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

And here I thought this was going to be a discussion about Tenacious D  

~~Bill~~


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Bill said:


> And here I thought this was going to be a discussion about Tenacious D
> 
> ~~Bill~~


Or *Spinal Tap.*


----------

